# Yttermayn's Infractus Experiment OOC (recruiting closed)



## Yttermayn (Sep 10, 2010)

This will be our OOC thread for the experiment.  For those wandering in here and don't know what this thread is about, recruitment was done privately.  You are welcome to lurk or even comment.
I hope to keep anything OOC strictly in this thread so that we have an easier time collecting and editing the IC thread later.  The key to this thing (one of several) will be keeping things organized.  I don't know about you all, but that is a bit of a challenge for me.
This will be a good place for us to discuss rolls, character reactions, character development issues, address setting flavor concerns, etc.  I also want us to feel comfortable enough to freely critique each others writing contributions, including my own.
This is a game and a writing experiment.  With a few creative, reliable forum members I am hoping to generate and promote some good storytelling, collect and edit it when we come to a satisfying conclusion, and possibly even publish it under some flavor of creative commons license.
Rules system: very loosely based on d20 modern, deliberately vague.  Character sheets are a guideline, not a total encompassing document.  We are focused on character personality, motivations, relationships, etc.  Likewise, die rolls will be treated as guidelines and can be completely overruled if it makes the story we are crafting better, particularly if the players involved write up a paragraph or so of how the roll was accomplished _or_ _failed (remember, this is about story, not winning ).  _

More to follow...


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2010)

Alright, Dudes and Dudettes!  You're listening to K-*whew*, KWEW, and you got yer Billy Saturn comin' atcha, making your sunrise a little brighter and your cereal a little crunchier.  Sit back and gnaw that bacon while I caress those lobes with some classic Deep Purple!  Who feels like a "Highway Star" this morning, anybody?

[sblock=Deep Purple]*music begins loudly*  "Nobody gonna take my car, I'm gonna race it to the grou-hound!  Nobody gonna beat my car it's gonna break the speed of sou-wound  Oooh, it's a killing machine.  It's got every-thing.  Like a drivin' power, big fat tires and every-thing. I LOVE IT!  I NEED IT!  I SEED IT!  Alright, Hold Tight, I'm a Highway Star...."
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2010)

"A crisis of faith: Padre Gorge Rodriquez"

It was a senseless act of violence. He was on a simple mission of mercy, a medical mission to an isolated village in the Central highlands of xxx fill in the blank xxx   when the village was attacked by the GUERILLA  solders. for WHAT. FOR WHAT?! TO STEAL THE VERY FOOD AND MEDICINES THAT WERE MEANT FOR THE PEOPLE OF THE VILLAGE!!!  

And to add insult to injury, they killed. Every one of the villagers. they only left two people. A fellow clergyman and himself. to tell the world about who did this. to spread the terror.

It was senseless.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking good so far, keep it coming!  Here's some info that may help develop them more: Writing.Com: Round and Flat Characters


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 12, 2010)

Characters as I understand them so far, with suggested details:

Scott's: 
A Padre who was serving the people of a tiny village in Columbia.  (According to the CIA website, there's only two active guerrilla groups active still in latin america, both in Columbia.)  A group of armed men claiming to be a guerrilla group came to 'resupply', and after protestations, someone snapped and the killing began.  The padre and his (understudy? assistant?) were the only survivors.  The Padre has been suffering a crisis of faith since the incident and immigrated to the U.S.
Gorge is dour and suffering from PTSD.

Leif's:
A classic rock and morning commute news DeeJay for KWEW.  They station managers call it "K-wow" but Billy thinks that it sounds stupid like that.  The station has hired a starry-eyed intern to get everybody coffee and delegate unimportant tasks to.  He seems to like to linger around Saturn as much as he is able.  It is not clear why he does this.
Billy Saturn is easygoing and impulsive.

Helfdan's:
A 911 first responder and an obsessive, he takes unsuccessful rescues as his own personal failures.  He was ordered to see a therapist by his superiors, but he feels the only thing that can redeem him is saving lives.  He is driven and tragic.

These are only my impressions of these characters, blended with some suggestions.  Feel free to go with it to any degree you feel like, they are your chars...


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Characters as I understand them so far, with suggested details:
> Leif's:
> A classic rock and morning commute news DeeJay for KWEW.  They station managers call it "K-wow" but Billy thinks that it sounds stupid like that.  The station has hired a starry-eyed intern to get everybody coffee and delegate unimportant tasks to.  He seems to like to linger around Saturn as much as he is able.  It is not clear why he does this.
> Billy Saturn is easygoing and impulsive.



Hahaha, Billy _does_ think it sounds stupid that way.  (I incorporated this into my previous post, too.)  
I haven't named the 'intern' yet, have I?  Or ... maybe I have?

Oh, and I like your impressions of Billy, Yttermayn!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 12, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> You are welcome to lurk or even *comment*.
> 
> *snip*
> With a few creative, reliable forum members




Phew, thanks for the allowance to post here Yttermayn 

Just had to say I don't think I've ever heard creative and reliable about ol' Dewar and 'specially about even older Leif  

Just messin' with ya guys. Have fun.


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I don't think I've ever heard creative and reliable about ol' Dewar and 'specially about even older Leif



I'll have you to know that I am a veritable spring chicken next to that Grognard DeWar! 

[sblock=DeWar]Not to intrude upon your character creation or anything, DeWar, but shouldn't your character's name begin with a "J," if you were going for "Hor-hay" that is?  [eg. "Jorge"]  You know what?  I'll just sit down and shut the f*** up [En Espanol -- cállate la boca], how 'bout it?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Characters as I understand them so far, with suggested details:
> 
> Scott's:
> A Padre who was serving the people of a tiny village in Columbia.  (According to the CIA website, there's only two active guerrilla groups active still in Latin America, both in Columbia.)  A group of armed men claiming to be a guerrilla group came to 'resupply', and after protestations, someone snapped and the killing began.  The padre and his (understudy? assistant?) were the only survivors.  The Padre has been suffering a crisis of faith since the incident and immigrated to the U.S.
> ...




for the 2ndary character I was thinking of an older priest that was with him. someone who is much more adjusted to tragedy and has been so far the and that kept Jorge from the edge.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 12, 2010)

I hadn't considered an older priest.  Go with it!  I wonder if he's just jaded, or too old and crotchety to be bothered much (Grognard indeed.  Shouldn't be too hard to play him!), or if he really has like +20 faith or something.  I'll be curious to see how he develops.

As for Billy, I keep thinking about the nature of the relationship with the intern.  I'm pretty sure Billy ignores or is casual-friendly with him, but how does the intern feel?  Has he got a man-crush?  Is he gay?  Maybe the intern is a girl/woman instead?  How old is Billy again?  I see him as being of the hippie generation, myself.

How's it coming along, Helfdan?

renau1g: Guess I could have worded it better.  It was meant to be welcoming, rather than authoritarian.  Guess I'll go cry in a corner now. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2010)

I was thinking the +20 faith idea. A bastion of faith, someone that can be asked questions without being much plushed  (I think that is the right word) but has the overall picture of the organization and needs to keep his involvement restricted. Especially for the more esoteric occurences. He is like the laison between Jorge' and reality, trying to keep him from losing it and abandoning the faith altogether, but understanding where he is at and where he could find solace. 

A grandfatherly figure. With great knowledge of what goes bump in the night, and know how to bump back! How do you like that?


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*Dr. Billy Saturn*



Yttermayn said:


> As for Billy, I keep thinking about the nature of the relationship with the intern.  I'm pretty sure Billy ignores or is casual-friendly with him, but how does the intern feel?  Has he got a man-crush?  Is he gay?  Maybe the intern is a girl/woman instead?  How old is Billy again?  I see him as being of the hippie generation, myself.



Let's make Billy 49 and holding, but he is convinced he's still 25.  No gay assistants!  Repeat:  NADA!  I see Billy liking the kid well enough, but he shamelessly exploits him, to get out of all those pesky station chores like answering fan mail, sorting cds, etc.  Oh, he _signs_ the fan mail responses after he approves them, but he shamelessly foists the chore of doing the actual writing off on the assistant/intern.  He probably just scans some of the fan mail and tells the intern what kind of response to write.  But he's entirely too cool to be bothered with reading ALL of his vast fan mail.   But the assistant is under instructions to pick out any letters that sound like they might be from hot babes (especially if a photo is enclosed) for special attention.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 14, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> A grandfatherly figure. With great knowledge of what goes bump in the night, and know how to bump back! How do you like that?




I dig it.  It's kinda like you split up the original char idea between two chars and then filled them both in; brilliant.  I'm starting to feel like the old codger may end up being more interesting than Gorge at times, which is just fine.  Hmmm, like a badass servant of God...  Old coot on the outside, soul of a warrior-philosopher on the inside.

Billy Saturn: dirty old man.  Seems like Saturn's role's going to be a little more comedic.  I've heard that radio DeeJays are the bottom feeders of the entertainment industry.  Do you have any experience with that line of work, Leif?  I'm getting a funny/sleezy vibe from Saturn, and I think it works well.

Tell me more about their families.  Where are they?  Alive or dead?  Any children they know of?  
In Billy's case specifically, where was he during Vietnam?  In Gorge's case, where was he trained and how did he end up in (Columbia)?

I just realized, I forgot Voda Vosa's homeless guy!  I gotta make sure he knows to get over here!


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Billy Saturn: dirty old man.  Seems like Saturn's role's going to be a little more comedic.  I've heard that radio DeeJays are the bottom feeders of the entertainment industry.  Do you have any experience with that line of work, Leif?  I'm getting a funny/sleezy vibe from Saturn, and I think it works well.
> 
> Tell me more about their families.  Where are they?  Alive or dead?  Any children they know of?
> In Billy's case specifically, where was he during Vietnam?  In Gorge's case, where was he trained and how did he end up in (Columbia)?



I have no experience in that line of work, sadly.  I was a dj my freshman year of college at our campus radio station, though.  I played all classic rock (which wasn't cool at that time), and the station accepted no advertising whatsoever.  KHDX (K-Hendrix College) 93.1 FM.   Ahhh, memory lane!  Anyway, now back to the business at hand:

Billy was adopted as a child (8 years old) and never really bonded with his adopted parents.  He had anger/abandonment issues with his too-young birth mother, but doesn't really remember her.  No children (that he knows of...).  He's never found a woman around whom he is comfortable enough around to let his numerous and varied mental defenses all the way down.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

*Philip Phins*

Philip was a normal guy. He had a job, a wife, even a dog. Never being able to conceive, he and his wife enjoy a nice life non the less. But all started with the dog. Animals have the bad tendency of dying rather soon. And sausage dogs have shorter lifespans. When Scotty passed away, everything changed. Philip's wife had a nerves crisis and ended up crazy like a goat, not even able of taking care of herself. Philip spent every penny he had saved to cure his wife, but to no avail. In the end, he even gave up his job to stay with her in his house, since he now couldn't pay for a psychiatric hospital. But his debts were slowly throwing him to the streets, he needed to find a job to pay the rent. So he went out one day to get a job, and when he came back, all what was left of it were just a few charred logs and the bathroom. He was informed by his neighbours that the house literally blew off. Later, firemen determined that the oven was on, and that his wife's corpse was nowhere to be found. So no house, no wife, no job.
Philip thought about suicide. Why not? He had nothing. If his wife was alive she'll probably not eve remember him. But suicide was also a "no". He simply couldn't do it.
And so one day Philip found himself looking for food in a restaurant's trash can. He found himself warming his hands under a highway in a metal barrel that had something burning inside.
Then Philip had an epiphany. He was now a homeless.
However Philip is still a vibrant person.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 16, 2010)

Leif said:


> I have no experience in that line of work, sadly.  I was a dj my freshman year of college at our campus radio station, though.  I played all classic rock (which wasn't cool at that time), and the station accepted no advertising whatsoever.  KHDX (K-Hendrix College) 93.1 FM.   Ahhh, memory lane!  Anyway, now back to the business at hand:
> 
> Billy was adopted as a child (8 years old) and never really bonded with his adopted parents.  He had anger/abandonment issues with his too-young birth mother, but doesn't really remember her.  No children (that he knows of...).  He's never found a woman around whom he is comfortable enough around to let his numerous and varied mental defenses all the way down.




Sounds like you dooo have some experience, at least enough to where you understand the basics of how a station is supposed to operate!
Ok, I at least have a baseline.  Where are his adopted parents now?  Dead?  Does he still contact them?  Any siblings?

Voda:  Great!  Sound like Phil's wife really took not being able to have children hard, and then dumped all her maternal love and attention on the family wiener dog.  Where's the rest of Phil's family?  Does he have any connection to his in-laws?
Why is Phil still homeless?  Why is he unable to get a job?  How long ago did this all happen?


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dr. Billy Saturn*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Billy was adopted as a child (8 years old) and never really bonded with his adopted parents. He had anger/abandonment issues with his too-young birth mother, but doesn't really remember her. No children (that he knows of...). He's never found a woman around whom he is comfortable enough to let his numerous and varied mental defenses all the way down.






Yttermayn said:


> Sounds like you dooo have some experience, at least enough to where you understand the basics of how a station is supposed to operate!
> Ok, I at least have a baseline.  Where are his adopted parents now?  Dead?  Does he still contact them?  Any siblings?



Billy's adoptive parents had a child of their own when he was 13.  From then on, they hardly paid any attention to Billy at all.  After high school, Billy managed to finagle scholarships to pay for his first years of college, and once he got on campus and found the campus radio station, he discovered his true calling, and he won more scholarships for his radio work to allow him to finish school.  When he left home, Billy never looked back, and he hasn't heard from any of his adoptive family since, which is fine with him.  He sometimes wonders about his birth parents, mostly just in the moments before he finally falls asleep, but he isn't obsessed or screwed up about it.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, no wonder the guy has trouble settling down with a woman.  He's got no familial road map.  Does he drink?  Do any drugs?  Any other vices?


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Wow, no wonder the guy has trouble settling down with a woman.  He's got no familial road map.  Does he drink?  Do any drugs?  Any other vices?



He's hardly got ANY map at all, road- or otherwise.  Someone should get the guy a subscription to National Geographic, or point him to the nearest "YOU ARE HERE" sign.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

Scott:  I'm starting the IC thread, I'd like to know how Gorge got to the states, if you would.  I'll get Helfdan's char in when I have sufficient info and Voda's Phil as soon as I understand him a little better.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

IC thread is up.  I will add other character's intros as characters reach a level of understanding I am comfortable with.  Gorge is close, Philip is a little behind him, and I know very little about Helfdan's character so far.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/294117-yttermayns-infractus-experiment-ic.html#post5323141


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2010)

*Gleefully rubbing hands together*  When may I start, Bossman?


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

It's up, and Billy is the first character up, go ahead and go with it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2010)

> Voda: Great! Sound like Phil's wife really took not being able to have children hard, and then dumped all her maternal love and attention on the family wiener dog. Where's the rest of Phil's family? Does he have any connection to his in-laws?
> Why is Phil still homeless? Why is he unable to get a job? How long ago did this all happen?




Philip was the only son and his parents died. The rest of the family tree were never acquittance to him.
Philip is homeless due to the huge debts he had contracted with the medical hospital in which his wife was in, and due to the costs of medication he needed to gave her. 
Of course with so many debts, he is not selected for any job. 
This happened 5 to 10 years ago, around his 30's. 

Here's his sheet:

```
**

Human Male Tough Hero 1

Strength 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	14	(+2)
Constitution 	14	(+2)
Intelligence 	14	(+2)
Wisdom	 	10	(+0)
Charisma 	8	(-1)

	
Size: 	Medium
Height: 	5' 7"
Weight: 	195 lb
Eyes: 	Black
Hair: 	Dark Brown
Skin: 	Light

Talents:

      Damage Reduction 1

Total Hit Points: 12

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 14 = 10 +1 [leather jacket] + 1 [class] +2 [dexterity]

      Touch AC: 13
      Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier:	+2	= +2 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:		+3	= 1 [base] +2 [constitution]
Reflex save:		+2	= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]
Will save:		+0	= 0 [base]
Attack (handheld):	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]
Grapple check:		+2	= 0 [base] +2 [strength]
Reputation:		+0	= 0 [base]

Action points: 5 (lifetime)

Light load: 58 lb. or less
Medium load: 59-116 lb.
Heavy load: 117-175 lb.
Lift over head: 175 lb.
Lift off ground: 350 lb.
Push or drag: 875 lb.
	

Club [1d6, crit 20, range inc 10 ft., 3 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Knife [1d4, crit 19-20, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb, one-handed, piercing]

Leather jacket [light; +1 AC; max dex +8; check penalty 0; 4 lb.]

Blue Collar (starting occupation)

      Craft (mechanical)
      Craft (structural)
      Repair

Feats:

      Improved Damage Threshold x1	
      Brawl	
      Simple Weapon Proficiency	[free]

Skills:

Balance +2

		
Bluff -1

		
Climb +2

		
Computer Use +2

		
Concentration 	+2

		
Craft (Mechanical) +7 	

Craft (Structural) +7

Craft (Visual Art) +2

Craft (Writing) +2
		
Diplomacy -1 

		
Disguise -1

		
Drive 	Dex^* 	+6

Escape Artist +2

		
Forgery +2 
		
Gamble 	Wis 0
		
Gather Information -1

Hide +2

		
Intimidate -1

		
Jump +2

		
Knowledge (streetwise) 	+6 

Listen +0

		
Move Silently +2

		
Navigate +2

		
Perform 	-1
		
Repair 	+6 

Research +2

		
Ride +2

		
Search +2

		
Sense Motive +0

		
Spot +0

		
Survival +0

		
Swim +2

		
Treat Injury +0

		

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Human

    * Extra feat at first level (already included)
    * Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
    * One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

		/Class/ 	/HP rolled/ 	
Level 1: 	Tough Hero 	10 	

	

Equipment: Leather jacket, Club, knife.
```


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

That's good, but we need to work out some realism here...  Debts alone don't make you homeless for long if you have it together mentally.  Debts also don't prevent you from having a job.  There is usually some kind of factor that keeps you from re-integrating into the workforce and finding a place to live.  Take a look at this article and let me know what you think.
HowStuffWorks "How do People Become Homeless?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2010)

> The loss of a job, an illness, or another catastrophic event can quickly lead to missed rent or mortgage payments and ultimately, to eviction or foreclosure.



He could have really bad luck with jobs, and with no place to live and no money, your appearance quickly becomes rather unattractive to get a job. He might have some occasional employment, but not something legal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2010)

The following question I still have yet to answer:

who is his family?
where are they?
Why is he in the US?
How did he gert here?

Is this correct, or are there other questions i need to answer?


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 18, 2010)

That sums it up, Scott, thanks!

Voda, I've started Phil out now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2010)

still thimking on it, an trying to find a new place to live, and a new place to work. oh and a now tranportation device.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 22, 2010)

Leif, let me know if anything in the description of the station sound wrong.  I haven't got a clue what an actual broadcast room is set up like, and I will likely have to edit to make it more realistic.  What is that room called, anyways?


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't notice any glaring mistakes, but I don't have all that much experience myself.  It's usually called "the booth" in my limited experience.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2010)

some thoughts:

family members
Mother a widdow, daughter of the owner of a coffee company
Father worked for father-in-law for a coffee company in bogota 
Brother works for "La Policia"
Sister is a doctor or married to a doctor . . .  ?


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks, Leif.  Scott, those sound good.  Last bit, how and why did Gorge come to the US?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2010)

working on that still. I am thinking that the old priest recognized the symptoms of despiration and had the vatican send him in a working hiatus to the american missions.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 26, 2010)

That should work Scott.  Do you want to go with that?
I'm going to try to get all four of you established well in the setting before  starts really happening.  There may be little hints and clues until then, but I want everybody to get the chance to experience major plot events as simultaneously as possible.
Leif's 'Billy' is pretty well established and I'll be focusing a little more on the rest of you for a bit.  Voda's 'Phil' is on his way and I think Scott's 'Gorge' is about to start.  Helfdan, are you still with us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2010)

right. got it. I will get a characyer up soon. just now finishing up on tonight's game.


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2010)

Speaking of getting characters 'up,' uh, I still have no idea what I'm doing as far as the d20 Modern 'crunch' goes.   So, while Billy's personality and persona may be established (or nearly so), his stats and sheet are a morass of ignorance.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 27, 2010)

That's OK.  Maybe you and I can work that out while the others get their characters going.  What do you need from me?  Did you go over the SRD?  When I had to make a character for one of Crazy Monkey's games, I ended up using an autosheet of some sort that you filled out and it calced everything for you.  I haven't used it yet, but this looks like a good place to start:
d20 Modern Character Generator


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> That's OK.  Maybe you and I can work that out while the others get their characters going.  What do you need from me?  Did you go over the SRD?  When I had to make a character for one of Crazy Monkey's games, I ended up using an autosheet of some sort that you filled out and it calced everything for you.  I haven't used it yet, but this looks like a good place to start:
> d20 Modern Character Generator



Thanks for the link!  How many points to we get for the character-build? And what's our starting level?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2010)

I bet starting level is 1

info of thought:

level 3, 25 points
str  10
dex  12  4
con  14  6
int  13  5
wis  14  6
cha  12  4


3 levels of dedicted hero and the possibility of field medic as advance class later.
THE DEDICATED HERO
[sblock]

Ability: Wisdom
Hit Die: 1d6
Action Points: Dedicated heroes gain a number of action points equal to 5 + one-half their character level, rounded down, at 1st level and every time they attain a new level in this class.
Class Skills: The Dedicated hero’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are: Craft (pharmaceutical, visual art, writing) (Int), Gamble (Wis), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (arcane lore, art, behavioral sciences, business, civics, current events, earth and life sciences, history, physical sciences, popular culture, streetwise, tactics, technology, theology and philosophy) (Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Sense Motive (Wis), Speak Language (none), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Treat Injury (Wis).
Also, the starting occupation the hero selects can provide additional class skills to choose from.
Skill Points at 1st Level: (5 + Int modifier) x4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 5 + Int modifier.

[/sblock]
starting occupation
[sblock]
Religious
Ordained clergy of all persuasions, as well as theological scholars and experts on religious studies fall within the scope of this starting occupation.
Prerequisite: Age 23+.
Skills: Choose three of the following skills as permanent class skills. If a skill the character selects is already a class skill, he or she receives a +1 competence bonus on checks using that skill.  

Decipher Script
Knowledge (arcane lore, art, behavioral sciences, history, streetwise, or theology and philosophy),
Listen
Sense Motive

Wealth Bonus Increase: +2.
[/sblock]

advanced class idea
[sblock]
FIELD MEDIC
Requirements
To qualify to become a Field Medic, a character must fulfill the following ¬criteria.
Base Attack Bonus: +2.
Skills: Treat Injury 6 ranks, Spot 6 ranks.
Feat: Surgery.
Class Information
The following information pertains to the Field Medic advanced class.
Hit Die: 1d8 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe so.  I've been imagining Billy Saturn as somewhere in the range of L4-L6 though....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2010)

we can imagine all we  want, ya know.

if we do have 4 levels to play with, then i am thinking 2 in religeon, 1 in student and maybe 1 in medical


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 27, 2010)

3rd level, 25 points (standard).  I figure 3rd level will allow the (relatively unimportant) stats to reflect a more multidimensional character more effectively.  I would like background info written that expresses the stats and classes that are chosen.  Pure blood humans only.
I like the broad range of character options this generator offers, as some of them may get used as the story progresses.  Entirely new character 'features' may be introduced as well that are not covered, we shall see. ;-)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's Philip

Abilities:
Philip is an average Joe, his particular dedication pulled him through many things, and his actual position in society has given him some insights on how things really work. 

Starting ocupation: Blue collar: He worked in construction.

Feats:
* Armor Proficiency (light): Used to work with harneses, and now wearing several layers of cloth, Philip is able to move freely with this armor category.

# Dodge: The streets are tough, you have to move fast to get out of harm's way.

# Great Fortitude: Having endured several winters without a roof and without food has made Philip quite resilient to ill effects.

# Simple Weapon Proficiency: Free!

# Weapon Finesse x1: Having not a great deal of raw strenght, Philip had to trust on his nimbleness to effectively defend himself.

Skills:

Craft structural, repair, climb: Three mayor skills for a good constructions worker.
Profesion, Treat injury: Philip had to take care of himself once on the streets. He had no medical cover whatsoever, so he managed to learn what he could from another homeless guy, an ex medic student.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 28, 2010)

Scott, I will be getting your character started in the next day or two I think, as soon as I figure out the specifics of where he is and what he's doing at the moment everyone else is.
So there are a few different secrets and subtle hints in the various IC posts I've made so far.  Bonus exp to those who can point them out.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2010)

*Clues?*

The only thing I noticed that looked vaguely clue-like was this:

On the way to the station, Billy enjoyed a near total lack of other vehicles on the road. He did see another f150 truck roaring past his own on the way though. *(Expletive Deleted)* had a crazy-cracked windshield and one headlight out, and was doing 50 plus in a 35 zone.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup, that was one.  It's meaning may become clear later.  +50xp for you.


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanky!  Will you keep track of that, or should I? [+50xp]


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 1, 2010)

Feel free to keep track, I am going to set up a rogues gallery soon to do so.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 3, 2010)

Infractus Experiment rogues gallery is up here:http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/294941-rogues-gallery-infractus-experiment.html


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2010)

would this be some sort of clue:

 Billy saw relevant local headlines with photos, along with a few items with a national or global scope.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 3, 2010)

Nope, that was just me trying to give Ol' Stitched-Lips up there some some hints at what I wanted Billy to yak about on the air.  Nice catch, but that part would be too vague to do much foreshadowing with. (+25xp to Gorge)


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2010)

"Stitched Lips"??  Ok, I know I'm missing something here somewhere.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it was sort of strange that no one came to the warehouse.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2010)

I think that "strange" is the whole idea here.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 4, 2010)

Warehouses that are empty don't warrant much guarding or traffic.  Phil knows this and so long as he doesn't draw attention to himself, he's found that once he's inside he can stay the night unmolested usually.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Warehouses that are empty don't warrant much guarding or traffic.  Phil knows this and so long as he doesn't draw attention to himself, he's found that once he's inside he can stay the night unmolested usually.




usually . . . .


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 6, 2010)

"They mostly come out at night...  Mostly."


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 6, 2010)

There's a new IC post for Gorge as well as for Voda.  I'm cooking up a little something for Billy too, but haven't posted yet.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, got something for Billy too...


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm starting up Joseph now, too.  I am operating on the assumption that the emergency services you refer to in his character sheet is an EMT type guy because of the Healing Knack.  Plus, it just seems the right kind of thing for him to be.   I looked up some info that you may want to look at about being an EMT, so I know what to expect in an RP sense.  Check out: A day in the life of an EMT and Emergency Medical Technicians and Paramedics , specifically the part about 'nature of the work' and maybe the section about training.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait to find out the juicy detail of what exactly Billy walked in on.  I'm thinking something degrading and sexual.  Whatever it is, it has to inspire enough shame that keeping quiet about it pays for a LOT of slack for Billy.  Not quite enough to let him run roughshod all over or just pull down a paycheck without showing up to work, just enough to make sure Billie's job is nice and cushy.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry, folks!  I've got the kids this week and my Wife is out of town for awhile, so I'm very short on time for updates or anything.  my daughter is breathing down my neck as I write this!  I will try to update in the next couple of days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2010)

ooc
children: you gotta love them, or you gotta love them


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, I'm back for now.  I will likely have trouble updating during thanksgiving week, and any week I have the kids.  I have gained 50-50 joint custody of them now from my ex (yay!), so every other week will have sparse updates until my wife comes back, which may not be until January.  There are some concerns with Aohdan's development and he will likely be born in Minnesota and come home to Montana when everything's ok.  Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see if Philips reaches the McDonalds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Ok, I'm back for now.  I will likely have trouble updating during thanksgiving week, and any week I have the kids.  I have gained 50-50 joint custody of them now from my ex (yay!), so every other week will have sparse updates until my wife comes back, which may not be until January.  There are some concerns with Aohdan's development and he will likely be born in Minnesota and come home to Montana when everything's ok.  Thanks for your understanding!




I have always said to DMs: put real life first, especially family. I am happy for you and your children, as I grew up with out ever knowing my father. They will be blessed in the joint custody. They need moth a mother and a father. I have seen too much otherwise to believe in single parenthood being the best solution. You enjoy your time with them.

on a side note, is Aohdan pronounced the same as Aiden?


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 5, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have always said to DMs: put real life first, especially family. I am happy for you and your children, as I grew up with out ever knowing my father. They will be blessed in the joint custody. They need moth a mother and a father. I have seen too much otherwise to believe in single parenthood being the best solution. You enjoy your time with them.
> 
> on a side note, is Aohdan pronounced the same as Aiden?




Yes, it's just the gaelic/irish spelling, as I understand it.  Thanks for your understanding.  Also, I will be traveling during the week of thanksgiving and I may not get the chance to post much during that time.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright, Helfdan, give me a treat injury roll or (much) better yet, a good paragraph describing Joseph's successes or failures at treating this guy.  If the heart and breathing restarts, Roman will attempt to control the bleeding and apply an occlusive dressing to the worst injury where it becomes apparent that he's got a sucking chest wound.


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like _somebody_ needs a cleric!


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 5, 2010)

As I can't get IC or the forum roller to work on my iPhone (I'm in Voda's neck of the woods and my in-laws have no Internet) let' see if our centaurish boss likes my prose...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2010)

He is in white bay, how far away from are you?


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm in a small town called Canals, in the province of Cordoba.  So it's about 8-10 hours away by car, IIRC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2010)

Coming into summer down there i do belive?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

Ah in Cordoba, good to hear, hope you have heard some cumbia and cuarteto by now, and drink a couple of mates. 
Yes, summer is finnally upon us! Yey! 

However I'm going to Canada for 5 months, srtating on January 10th, so it will be a shooort short summer for poor ol' Voda, and looong long winter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2010)

CANAADA?! Brrrrr! So sorry to hear that!


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 10, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Ah in Cordoba, good to hear, hope you have heard some cumbia and cuarteto by now, and drink a couple of mates.
> Yes, summer is finnally upon us! Yey!
> 
> However I'm going to Canada for 5 months, srtating on January 10th, so it will be a shooort short summer for poor ol' Voda, and looong long winter.




That sucks.  I love me my Montana summers.

Helfdan, you might try downloading Opera Mini to your Iphone.  I have had better luck with it doing stuff on ENWorld than with the default browser in either my Blackberry or my Pocket PC.  In my experience, the browsers that come with mobile devices typically blow goats.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 10, 2010)

Helfdan, Just read your post.  *Bitchin!  *That is what I am _talkin'_ about!  +150xp for Joe _gettin' into it!_

Regular exp rewards can be expected for similar efforts for all characters...


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 10, 2010)

Voda, same deal goes for you and Phil as I did with Helfdan and Joe- Let's get some good descriptive prose concerning how Phil and Dogjaw tackle getting to the dumpster, if that's what they do.  The obvious ways inside were mentioned in the post, but what neither of the men has noticed is that everything near the dumpster is _greasy_, making any physical method (breaking or climbing, etc.) of getting to it more difficult than might initially be surmised.

Good luck!

A general note for everybody: This game-story puts the players in the GM seat quite a lot, so I think that having that GM mindset when posting can really make it awesome.  The part of the GM's job that gets involved with visualizing the scene in all it's glorious details, and providing the players with the words to elicit that vision in them is what I'm getting after.  Any thoughts folks?


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 11, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Helfdan, Just read your post.  *Bitchin!  *That is what I am _talkin'_ about!  +150xp for Joe _gettin' into it!_




Thanks!!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2010)

I see, I'll try my best.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> visualizing the scene in all it's glorious details,




is that glorious or goriest?

and byt he way, a reminder:

Voda Vosa speaks Spanish as a first language and is still learning english.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 14, 2010)

I understand.  He's a creative fellow, he'll do fine.  I'm not judging on grammer or spelling or technical stuff like that.  I'm looking for creativity, thoroughness (how well thought out), and overall effort.  You guys all have demonstrated those qualities before, I'm just trying to draw them out more.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 14, 2010)

I like how this works out- periodically, I'm going to give each character a set-up, kind of like an encounter, that gives the player an opportunity to blow us all away with excellent prose and in return earn a bigger xp reward than normal.  Of course, any post that goes above and beyond will get xp also, but this set-up is a 'moment to shine'.  I'll try to make each set-up suited to the character and as I get to understand them better, I'll hopefully be able to make the set-ups better too.  Phil, being a homeless guy surviving on his street smarts and toughness, has a set-up to try to get something for nothing.  Jorge has a set-up for using his (faltering)faith and wisdom to try to understand what has happened to him and what it means.  I'm gonna go see if I can't get Billy's story thread moving again now.  Looking back, I realize I already did a set-up for him, which he responded to well, so, xp for him!


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> I'm gonna go see if I can't get Billy's story thread moving again now.  Looking back, I realize I already did a set-up for him, which he responded to well, so, xp for him!



Yay me!!!  (I just hope I can re-capture the "magic" of Ol' Billy now that I'm a week or two out of practice.....)

When last we left Billy Saturn, he was saying to his intern, Tommy, "Don't sweat it, Tommy, there's more going on around this sorry place than you can possibly imagine. You're 'under my wing,' as it were, and you'll soon learn that this is a secure and comfortable place to be. As far as the SM goes, pay that limp-wristed f*** no heed whatsoever. Year before last, I was working the overnight shift and caught him indulging his freakish prediliction on the desk of his office with a black man. I was wondering why he was even here so late at night. Turns out that his habit is to occasionally sneak out of the house while his wife sleeps to meet his paramour. One thing I did learn that night is that the conventional wisdom about the endowment of black men is NOT necessarily true!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> I understand.  He's a creative fellow, he'll do fine.  I'm not judging on grammer or spelling or technical stuff like that.  I'm looking for creativity, thoroughness (how well thought out), and overall effort.  You guys all have demonstrated those qualities before, I'm just trying to draw them out more.




First of all: My computer is fixed!

Second of all, I just wanted to make it known on his behalf that he may not always comprehend what others may be saying, but also, that he has greatly excelled in his learning one of the hardest languages to learn!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> . . . that gives the player an opportunity to blow us all away with excellent prose  . . . .




 Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, nicely done, Scott!  Eep for you!  I see this scene as being two men both suffering from survivors guilt and some serious PTSD.  I suggest you read the short article in the link- inability to recall parts of the event are one of several symptoms these two struggle with.  In case you haven't completely figured it out, Jorge and the old man (Does he have a name yet?) experienced the village slaughter together from slightly different perspectives and they have both come to the US some time after.  I'm going to need some help from with with the backstory a little for how and why they are in 'Chucksville' Usa.  (Chucksville is not the real name.  I don't know what it is yet, but it is a larger town, not big enough to be a city, surrounded by rural areas that include both farmland and mountains, with a river running through it.  Pop: @ 20,000 for now.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmmm, a name? Father Arentson, accented due to his norwiegen homeland/birthplace. A Jesuit(?) with a full doctoctorship. Genral practitioner.

Saved from possible death by some sofar unforseen benafactor with a stron religeose belef and saw to their safety through some sort of strong politacal connections

this could be some american who wass seent to hunt down the drug cartel that slaughtered the village

or this could be the 'security officer' with in the ranks of the drug cartel responsible for the slaughter of the village, or

evben a powerful member in the columbian goveernment with strong ties to the supernatral and fears priests! 

lots of permutations possible and to the who/how. Whey a small town/ this could ber where the vatican has sent them after hearing what had happened. they could very well have been sent to the vatican and with both of them being phisically and or mentally damaged, the cardnal has sent them to his own home town, to let them heal.

little die he know that their past would find them...


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a reminder to our friendly neighborhood DM that there's a question pending...  

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5373242-post60.html


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 23, 2010)

Next few days will be crazy, I forsee getting in a post before sunday, though.  Happy thanksgiving, for those of you who celebrate it!  Wish me luck in not getting too badly molested by the TSA!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2010)

such as their groping patdown search?


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2010)

May you be inspected by a very attractive woman!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2010)

Remember, he is married. That may get him in trouble!


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 24, 2010)

Still, better that than a sweaty palmed mongoloid.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 24, 2010)

ewwwwww. now why do i hear duelling banjos in the back ground . . . ?


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Still, better that than a sweaty palmed mongoloid.



I dunno, I heard DeWar is into that sort of thing!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2010)

NOT!!!

that is just gross! as bad as what I hear of the video called  2 girls-one cup.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 26, 2010)

So, we are in the hospital now.  My wife's water broke unexpectedly early.  It's not necessarily a bad thing, but very unexpected.  We've been waiting about 12 hours now to see what's going to happen.  Thanks for your good thoughts!


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2010)

Hang in there, Dad!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2010)

Watch the child come out saying: hey dad, roll an attack!


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2010)

They might even name him/her "Walking Kid."


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 28, 2010)

Best wishes, Yttermain!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 28, 2010)

Leif said:


> They might even name him/her "Walking Kid."




maybe walking dad would do that, but Yttrman would refer to his youngin as colt or filly or how ever centaurs call their young!


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 30, 2010)

'Kid' almost kind of works...  As far as the game goes: Phil made kind of an iffy roll for climb and not terribly helpful spot or search rolls, so I'm kind of waiting for Voda's reply on how exactly Phil's going to try to get into the dumpster.  The story is about to turn a chapter and I'm figuring out exactly how that's going to happen, but I would like to get all four characters into the same place progression-wise.  Jorge, Joe, and Billy are in good position for the next chapter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2010)

Kid? is that because you are one of the 3 billy goats gruf, more specificly: old goat?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 1, 2010)

I tried to post like... 5 times? I just can't get the feel of the character, don't know why. It's just so easy with Tuk and my many other characters to get in their boots and say something. I don't know why, but Phill ended up blocking all my creative influxes. 
I'll bow out of this, so I don't hamper you all more than I've already done. 

Sorry Yttermayn, I guess I'll see you guys in the kobold infested cave!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2010)

or what ever else it might be in that cave . . . .


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 11, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I tried to post like... 5 times? I just can't get the feel of the character, don't know why. It's just so easy with Tuk and my many other characters to get in their boots and say something. I don't know why, but Phill ended up blocking all my creative influxes.
> I'll bow out of this, so I don't hamper you all more than I've already done.
> 
> Sorry Yttermayn, I guess I'll see you guys in the kobold infested cave!




No problem, Voda.  Thanks for your efforts so far, I appreciate your desire and insistence on getting the character right.  I can sympathize; this is the hardest game I've run, in terms of sheer effort.  See you in the other game!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2010)

It is not only mentally challenging, but i find it to be taxing me on , well, a spirital level. It like draws a lot out of me to post well for this thread. It is a challenge I need!

Keep me using my noggin Yttrman!


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> It is not only mentally challenging, but i find it to be taxing me on , well, a spirital level. It like draws a lot out of me to post well for this thread. It is a challenge I need!
> 
> Keep me using my noggin Yttrman!



I never realized before that it's even possible to tax the undead on a spiritual level!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

Part of the process of  litchdom is the re-spirtulization of the corpse.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Part of the process of  litchdom is the re-spirtulization of the corpse.



Interesting!  I did not know that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

I hold within me many secrets, most of which are of the darkest nature . . . .


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I hold within me many secrets, most of which are of the darkest nature . . . .



Yeah, sure, whateverrrrrr


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2010)

only lawyers know darker secrets then I.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> only lawyers know darker secrets then I.



The difference being that the lawyers aren't telling!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2010)

i believe in the measured releas of information. Keep the masses hungry for more . . . .


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm in Minnesota again getting some time with my wife and Aohdan.  I had thought I'd have more time for posting, but that isn't turning out to be true.  Plus, there's a lot more on my plate going on too that has nothing to do with baby.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2010)

take care of your family, is what I always say.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> take care of your family, is what I always say.



I agree 1,000%


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 27, 2010)

Claudia: Heheh, I figured that was Billie's style.  Glad you liked it.


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2010)

The Doctor approves!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> "eh, mas o menos, padre. I cut myself on a piece of broken tile I think. " He quickly folds the straight razor and puts it away as quiet as possible. He wraps a towel around himself and then tries to put a band aid on it.
> 
> (ooc)Request for clarification:
> Jorge' used the back of the straight razor to probe on the sharp edge of the ceramic and was rewarded with a sliver of steel. Where the steel was cut by the ceramic tile. the tile was easily dulled, Right?
> ...




The tile was cracked in a spiderweb pattern, and Jorge pricked his finger on the super sharp edge of one of the shards when he tried to pry it up.  Then he noticed when he was close and the light of the room was shadowed by his head, he saw a few fleeting moment of a violet glow.  I think I meant to say it reminded him of the color of an electrical arc, but I think I forgot.  The super sharp edge of one of the tile shards did lift a tiny curl of steel from the back of the razor, but was very quickly unable to continue because it lost it's edge quickly against the steel.  You are getting close with the monomolecular edge.  Think finer than that, and what effect that might have on the very air...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

you did indeed mention all of that. As for the effect on the very air, i need to ponder that.

So the violet 'arc' was in the center of the spider web pattern? of has Jorge' not  seen what is in the center yet?
He will also need to warn the Padre about the sharp edge.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

Huh, I think i just fuigured it out.

A force that could split things that well would have split it not to a mono-molcular edge, but down to the atomic or sub-atomic level. spitting air would need a great amount of energy and force/pressure and the splitting of an atom, even a fairly non-dense atom as air, would release energy in a burst of plasma.

Right?


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2011)

*Kudos for Yttermayn*

It just occurred to me that I have never experienced a game like this where all of the characters are operating in separate spheres.  In my opinion, our GM is doing an excellent job of keeping up with all the different storylines whilst seemingly moving towards a unification of them, perhaps?  I'd give you some XP if I was yet again able to do so, Yttermayn!


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> It just occurred to me that I have never experienced a game like this where all of the characters are operating in separate spheres.  In my opinion, our GM is doing an excellent job of keeping up with all the different storylines whilst seemingly moving towards a unification of them, perhaps?  I'd give you some XP if I was yet again able to do so, Yttermayn!




Hear, hear!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

dittos!


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow!  Thanks!  I gotta tell ya, these comments really help me keep doing it.  It's hard to stay motivated sometimes.  You guys made my day.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 3, 2011)

Leif:  I like what Billie's doing, I'm curious though why Billy has a go-bag in the station.  I'm sensing potential and needed back story there.  Some Xp due if it's good and integrated into the ongoing thread well.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Huh, I think i just fuigured it out.
> 
> A force that could split things that well would have split it not to a mono-molcular edge, but down to the atomic or sub-atomic level. spitting air would need a great amount of energy and force/pressure and the splitting of an atom, even a fairly non-dense atom as air, would release energy in a burst of plasma.
> 
> Right?




Xp for you.  

The nimbus of arc-blue was flickering along the edges of the shards, each of them.  So, dozens of super sharp little edges.  Jorge was just playing with one of them, but they all showed the effect to some degree.  I gotta go to bed, will try to continue updates tomorrow morn...


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2011)

Yttermayn said:


> Leif:  I like what Billie's doing, I'm curious though why Billy has a go-bag in the station.  I'm sensing potential and needed back story there.  Some Xp due if it's good and integrated into the ongoing thread well.



Billy has always had more than his fair share of wanderlust.  Ever since he graduated college and went to work in radio, he would get a job at a good station and spend several months becoming the top local dj in his assigned time slot, and then his bones would ache to move.  So, after several weeks, or a few months at most, he would just up and leave suddenly at the end of his shift.  This pattern recurred in city after city, and Billy soon took to keeping his go-bag in the booth with him when he began to feel that _urge_ begin to take hold.  The current "bye-bye" was just the next in his long series of disappearances.

How's that sound?  Please transfer/add it to Billy's character sblock if you like it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

I was in the shower when that came to me.

ugh. neg ten F. wind chill.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> Billy has always had more than his fair share of wanderlust.  Ever since he graduated college and went to work in radio, he would get a job at a good station and spend several months becoming the top local dj in his assigned time slot, and then his bones would ache to move.  So, after several weeks, or a few months at most, he would just up and leave suddenly at the end of his shift.  This pattern recurred in city after city, and Billy soon took to keeping his go-bag in the booth with him when he began to feel that _urge_ begin to take hold.  The current "bye-bye" was just the next in his long series of disappearances.
> 
> How's that sound?  Please transfer/add it to Billy's character sblock if you like it.




2 points:  How will you integrate that into the IC thread (there's a danger of over-exposition in any IC backstory)?  How does he keep getting jobs when he keeps screwing previous employers over by taking off without warning?


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2011)

Yttermayn said:


> 2 points:  How will you integrate that into the IC thread (there's a danger of over-exposition in any IC backstory)?  How does he keep getting jobs when he keeps screwing previous employers over by taking off without warning?



I thouht it was already integrated into the IC thread -- apparently, some weeks before our story started, Billy began to feel his Urge to Move again, and so his go-bag was packed and with him in the station.  He keeps getting jobs by being the BEST DJ around, and also by alerting his station manager that, 'I'm pretty sure I'm beginning to get that urge again!'  It's only his co-workers and girlfriends who are taken completely at unawares by his moves.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, guys, I'm gonna level with you.  I've been thinking about this for a couple weeks now.  Infractus experiment is fun, but it's a lot of work on my end and more and more I find myself avoiding it, and consequently, avoiding Saga.  I've also been having writing projects crop up that I really need to devote some attention to.  Also, Crazy Monkey is back running, it seems, on Blue Moon and I am excited to play with you all over there.  I hate to be a quitter, but I am putting Infractus Experiment on hiatus for now.  If anyone is interested and if I am allowed to, I'll share some of my writing with you.  Thanks for playing, I'll see you in Saga and whatever CM is cooking up!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2011)

this is a tough game to run. go and take a vacation. You deserve it. I am not sure if I can join you there I am starting (yet another) new job tomorrow at 2 pm. 1 pm your time. not to mention I am starting a game here .


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2011)

I second De War's sentiments about you and this game.  I'm also uncertain if I'll be able to join you there, because of increased gaming commitments here.  It's been great, though!


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for your understanding, guys.  I haven't gotten to play since CM ended his games, and playing was one of the things that kept me coming back and checking and participating frequently.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2011)

If a hole opens up and I have the need of a player, I draw from a pool of names. You are in that pool, You just wearn't drawn yet. Leif was drawn as the 5th or 6th player, just to let you see the randomeness of it. Who knows. .. .. .. .

edit: man I could have sworn I hit those keys that I have to re type here! Maybe I need to go back to sleep .. .. .. ..


----------

